# Cipher books



## nrsman (Aug 9, 2013)

I am a Newley initiated EA. I just turned in my work lecture the other night by help from my mentor with the aide on the oklahoma masonic cipher book. My question is as an EA am I allowed to look at any section that pertains to the EA degree or what am I allowed to look at or not. Note , the cipher book is my mentors and I have only looked at EA related sections and nothing else.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## aweldon83 (Aug 9, 2013)

As an EA you should only look at Thing pertaining to the EA degree. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## nrsman (Aug 9, 2013)

So I can look at the section on opening the EA lodge


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## chancefwalls (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes you can look at the opening of the lodge in the 1st degree n you can look at the 1st degree its self. But nothen more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## crono782 (Aug 10, 2013)

Depends on your jurisdiction. In tx, cipher books are strictly forbidden for any candidate instruction and not allowed in open lodge. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## chancefwalls (Aug 10, 2013)

In mo you can the sec can have hes open. But only for helpin someone who gets stuck. Not out side of lodge you can read the degrees you been threw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 10, 2013)

In NM, you receive only the portion containing your Proficiency study.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 10, 2013)

nrsman said:


> I am a Newley initiated EA. I just turned in my work lecture the other night by help from my mentor with the aide on the oklahoma masonic cipher book. My question is as an EA am I allowed to look at any section that pertains to the EA degree or what am I allowed to look at or not. Note , the cipher book is my mentors and I have only looked at EA related sections and nothing else.





nrsman said:


> So I can look at the section on opening the EA lodge



As the other Brethren have already mentioned to you, the answer to your question varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. The Brethren that you SHOULD be asking are the Brethren "of knowledge" in your Lodge, I suggest the Worshipful Master and or Secretary. That is the best and correct answer to your question.


Personally in my humble and uneducated opinion, you have no business owning or borrowing such literature. Cipher books whether we choose to admit it or not are a crutch. A cipher book in the hands of any Brother of an educational degree equaling to that of an Entered Apprentice or Fellow Craft is a huge mistake, and will only further ruin your Masonic developmental experience ESPECIALLY if the cipher book includes more information than should be learned within your current degree.


----------



## LittleHunter (Aug 10, 2013)

Agreed. In FL, you get a cypher with the EA catechism after your EA, a cypher with the FC catechism after your FC and only the complete cypher after your MM. Nevertheless, I find that the cyphers can mess people up more than it helps. It's really only useful for tweaking what you already know.  Take advantage of whatever (mouth to ear) education your mother Lodge and GL provide.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## nrsman (Aug 10, 2013)

We do not get just the section of the degree we have. I am honest in not looking at other sections just the EA section.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 10, 2013)

Is oklahoma a mouth to ear state or a cipher state?

In nj we are given a cipher to study for tbe relavent degree we are on. Only after being raised can we ask for thr full opening, closing and full workings of the lodge.

We are not allowed to have them in open lodge or during instruction. The only thing allowed dhring instruction outside of lodge is the piece of paper. Even then, our mentors teach it by mouth. At least mine did when I met with him.

Your mentor is either new to mentoring or your state is very relaxed when it comes to the work.

Remember, your sole focus is learning your oath, what it means to you and comitting it to long term memory. The opening of a lodge in the first degree is off no concern to you. We open on the 3rd and drop to X to confer degrees so you wont really see an opening on the 1st. At least bere you wont because some business is being disposed of before a degree is held.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 10, 2013)

nrsman said:


> I am a Newley initiated EA. I just turned in my work lecture the other night by help from my mentor with the aide on the oklahoma masonic cipher book. My question is as an EA am I allowed to look at any section that pertains to the EA degree or what am I allowed to look at or not. Note , the cipher book is my mentors and I have only looked at EA related sections and nothing else.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



First, let me congratulate you on your EA Degree initiation. Welcome to the Brotherhood. 

As Br. Stewart stated, it would be wise to consult the Brethren in your Lodge, in your jurisdiction for guidance. 

As for Florida, no ciphers allowed in Lodge during tiled meetings, only during practice or mentoring sessions. As stated before we only give the new Brother a copy of the Catechism cipher they are presently doing. The complete cipher book is only given to the Brother after he becomes a Master Mason.

Check with your mentor to see if you can attend an EA Degree at a Lodge before you give back your Proficiency. 

Best of luck in your search for Light.


----------



## nrsman (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok now I'm nervous, my mentor had me use the work lecture section of the cipher book (that is all) to help me learn my lecture. And I just found the oklahoma constitution  where it says the cipher book is not to be made available to EA for learning their work. What do i do? Please oklahoma brothers help. I don't want my journey to end this soon nor do I want to get my mentor in trouble. Advice PLEASE!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## trrogers (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats on your initiation my brother...u will not get in trouble for being given the book by your mentor..u should return it to him though..as far as the work goes u r only to have access to information pertaining to your current degree and material pertaining to your  proficiency test to move on to your next degree...I will tell u this...after u learn your test questions..learn as much as u can about the workings of EA degree and I tell u this because masonry has an abundant amount of information..information that increases with ever degree...strengthen your mind as a mason by taking full advantage of your degree work and all that pertains to it...good luck and stay focused...open your mind and retain retain retain..best wishes my brother..Travis Rogers..St. Thomas Lodge # 9679 United States Virgin Islands..


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 11, 2013)

You need to check with your jurisdiction.  Generally a brother doesn't have access to most of the GL publications until being raised so that's my best guess but it's only a guess.  I took my degrees in California which is a cipher state and I was issued a small cipher booklet for each degree that contained the proficiencies but not the rest of the degrees.  Again my best guess is that's what will be available to you in Oklahoma.


----------



## Leo (Aug 11, 2013)

Any brothers have recommendations for any good Masonic teaching books? Such in the like of morals and dogma?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## chancefwalls (Aug 11, 2013)

Freemasons for dummys is good I was tokd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## chancefwalls (Aug 11, 2013)

Told*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## NativeSteel (Aug 11, 2013)

Where can i get a copy of the oklahoma masonic cipher for an entered apprentice

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Leo (Aug 11, 2013)

chancefwalls said:


> Freemasons for dummys is good I was tokd.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747



I've been looking into more of the teachings for the higher degrees 
Like 32nd Scottish rites teachings, I know I'm rushing a lot but I need as much knowledge as possible 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Don.riney (Aug 11, 2013)

I think Bro Stewart said it best. 

I have a cipher book for Texas and it is a crutch. I did not get one until I had passed all my proficiencies and was learning my lectures. once I had a book to reference I found myself referring to it more and more ( and the Monitor for the charges)  and less upon my memory and what I had learned. I made a choice to use it only when I did not have a brother to study with. My knowledge and appreciation of the ritual has improved since I made that choice. 

Don Riney
Jr Warden, Arlington 438 
Worthy patron Arlington 249 OES 
Sec/Treas Arlington Scottish Rite club 
I also answer to "hey you"


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 11, 2013)

Leo said:


> I know I'm rushing a lot but I need as much knowledge as possible


Why? According to your profile you aren't a Master Mason, so this knowledge will do you no good, only ruin the Journey.


----------



## Leo (Aug 11, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Why? According to your profile you aren't a Master Mason, so this knowledge will do you no good, only ruin the Journey.



I did not set anything on the profile I only got the application recently and started using it its not about ruining the journey it's about elevating myself to be prepared for what comes my path and knowing what steps must be taken


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jleesmith1999 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have never looked at the book I remember all three degrees in my head at one point I thought about it but why get it if you can't use it


----------



## MarkR (Aug 12, 2013)

Leo said:


> I've been looking into more of the teachings for the higher degrees
> Like 32nd Scottish rites teachings, I know I'm rushing a lot but I need as much knowledge as possible
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


A Bridge to Light by Rex Hutchens; A Bridge Builder's Guide by Kyle Ferlemann.


----------



## Leo (Aug 12, 2013)

MarkR said:


> A Bridge to Light by Rex Hutchens; A Bridge Builder's Guide by Kyle Ferlemann.



Thank you I will be looking into those


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 12, 2013)

Leo said:


> Any brothers have recommendations for any good Masonic teaching books? Such in the like of morals and dogma?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?13479-Masonic-Books

Lots of info in there. Especially by coachn


----------



## relapse98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Don.riney said:


> I made a choice to use it only when I did not have a brother to study with.



And that's how I use it. I like the cipher because I can work on the degrees etc. when I'm walking, driving, bored at 2am. I can carry it in my pocket or car wherever I go.


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 12, 2013)

nrsman said:


> Ok now I'm nervous, my mentor had me use the work lecture section of the cipher book (that is all) to help me learn my lecture. And I just found the oklahoma constitution  where it says the cipher book is not to be made available to EA for learning their work. What do i do? Please oklahoma brothers help. I don't want my journey to end this soon nor do I want to get my mentor in trouble. Advice PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


Learn your work mouth to ear my Brother. The EA is a long journey, it took me almost 4 months going pretty much every day. I hate to sound old school but pertaining to learning it and learning it right, mouth to ear with a knowledgeable brother is the only way. Congrats on your initiation!


----------



## dominictufo (Aug 12, 2013)

Hiram Key is a great read. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've heard someone from another lodge talk about one of those books.  It would be useful for floor work and conferring degrees considering we don't spend enough time in practice to memorize it properly.  I would  like to go through the chairs at some point.  I was already approached about my interest in starting the chairs next masonic year.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 14, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> I've heard someone from another lodge talk about one of those books.  It would be useful for floor work and conferring degrees considering we don't spend enough time in practice to memorize it properly.  I would  like to go through the chairs at some point.  I was already approached about my interest in starting the chairs next masonic year.



It's fine and great outside of the Lodge property. I will caution you though, what is recorded in the cypher is not 100% correct even being a "TX Edition". It is absolutely no substitution for the traditional learning process, and may further lead to incorrect floor work.

And as far as TX is concerned, illegal to possess or use while at Lodge and more especially to "teach" from anywhere in the State.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 14, 2013)

The NM Cipher doesn't include "floor work," and the only way to learn it is to practice it. I haven't seen any other editions, so no idea if they have that info.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 14, 2013)

trysquare said:


> The NM Cipher doesn't include "floor work," and the only way to learn it is to practice it. I haven't seen any other editions, so no idea if they have that info.



My reference to "floor work" may be misinterpreted. I am saying any dialogue that would normally be conducted behind a safely tiled Lodge room door.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem, Stewart, though sometimes I wish we had a defined set of instructions for each Officer. The "No, hold it *this* way" arguments get really old. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 14, 2013)

trysquare said:


> No problem, Stewart, though sometimes I wish we had a defined set of instructions for each Officer. The "No, hold it *this* way" arguments get really old. :001_rolleyes:



The ink would not have the chance to dry around here...


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 15, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> And that's how I use it. I like the cipher because I can work on the degrees etc. when I'm walking, driving, bored at 2am. I can carry it in my pocket or car wherever I go.



What kind of car do you drive Brother? ....
Because of I'm ever back in Tx I want to watch out for you while you're driving and reading your cipher book. You better hope God isn't just your "Co-Pilot", He better be sitting In your LAP!  

Best of luck and God Bless.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 15, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> It's fine and great outside of the Lodge property. I will caution you though, *what is recorded in the cypher is not 100% correct even being a "TX Edition". It is absolutely no substitution for the traditional learning process, and may further lead to incorrect floor work.*


And "mouth to ear" is always 100% accurate?  You never have a couple of PM's debating about a word or a movement?

Our cipher doesn't have all the floor work, either.


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 15, 2013)

FlBrother324 said:


> What kind of car do you drive Brother? ....
> Because of I'm ever back in Tx I want to watch out for you while you're driving and reading your cipher book. You better hope God isn't just your "Co-Pilot", He better be sitting In your LAP!
> 
> Best of luck and God Bless.



I think stop lights are ok to read at and saying out load while in motions is ok right?  Or is that what the Auto-pilot (cruse control) is for.  LoL


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 15, 2013)

trysquare said:


> The NM Cipher doesn't include "floor work," and the only way to learn it is to practice it. I haven't seen any other editions, so no idea if they have that info.



Illinois recently (2009 or so) published a floor work book that goes with our ritual book.  In the case of Illinois I think that's a bad idea but not for the usual reasons expressed by Texas Masons.  Being a member of a cipher jurisdiction and a written-out jurisdiction I don't object to ritual books in general.  I've seen them in use and the problem has never been they get used as a crutch.  The problem is lodges don't hold practice on their off weeks.  Have the line (and degree team if you have one) show up every week whether there's a practice any week there's no stated meeting or degree.  Then go out for a social event afterwards.  The pattern of good work with practices plus social events versus bad work without is identical everywhere I've attended no matter what type of book or none.  The book has zero effect of "More Masonry in men".  Saying the book is a crutch is to me getting the direction of the arrow of effect and cause wrong.  I've seen the pattern in my own lodges that if the men at practice don't go out for a social event afterwards the attendance drops and the degree work suffers.  I've seen the pattern in my own lodges that if the men at practice do go out for a social event afterwards the attendance increases and the degree work improves.  The book is symptom not cause.

My point in favor of a floor work book is that the ritual is supposed to be stable and the ritual is more than the words.  In my lodges I have learned at least one change in the floor work literally every single year I've been a Mason.  Round corners one year, square the next and similar.  Little details in how and where we walk the floor have changed every year.  Since the book came out that has continued to be true but the details are smaller.  In the sense of making the floor work as stable as the ritual work it's almost working.  But is the goal that ritual be unchanging or that ritual be stable?

My point against is particular to Illinois.  The degree of pickiness in the floor work is excessive in Illinois.  A brother is supposed to go through a year in each steward chair, a year in each deacon chair and by the time he's a Senior Steward conducting live candidates during degrees he's supposed to be proficient in how and where to walk during the degrees.  Make the floor work so sloppy it can be learned in one year and I suggest candidates won't be impressed enough during their degrees because they will notice the sloppiness.  Make the floor work so exacting even ritual experts have troubles and I suggest candidates won't be impressed enough during their degrees because they will notice the corrections.  At some point in the past the floor work in Illinois got so exacting that even most certified instructors can't pull it off consistently.  In Illinois the floor work needed to be loosened up considerably before it was stabilized.  This is something I discussed with members of the board on ritual - Brothers who end up members of the board on ritual tended to be men who liked close order drill and so in that jurisdiction it gradually evolved tighter and tighter.  Tight floor work is impressive but too much of a good thing is not always better.


----------



## Roy Vance (Aug 16, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> It's fine and great outside of the Lodge property. I will caution you though, what is recorded in the cypher is not 100% correct even being a "TX Edition". It is absolutely no substitution for the traditional learning process, and may further lead to incorrect floor work.
> 
> And as far as TX is concerned, illegal to possess or use while at Lodge and more especially to "teach" from anywhere in the State.



You are absolutely correct about that one, Br. Stewart. I have heard that, if found on Lodge property in your possession, it could possibly cost the lodge its Charter. That would not be good. I can think of many, many other things that I would rather be responsible for, just not getting the Charter jerked. Besides, if you are on lodge property, surely, there is a Brother that can help you if there is a problem with the floor work or with a proficiency. Just sayin'.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 16, 2013)

Woops - missed a reply or two, nm!


----------



## bjdeverell (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually, in Texas, it was legalized back in 2008. they may've reversed the decision since then but to my knowledge it's still legal for personal practice AT HOME, but NOT allowed in Lodge under any circumstance.


----------



## OKGRSEC (Aug 18, 2013)

OK cipher key should only be in hands of a Master Mason. Texas esoteric work is slightly different so you run the risk of learning it wrong for Texas.


----------

